# Wassersalat überwintern



## Molch94 (3. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe in meinem teich einen __ Wassersalat (Pistia stratiotes). Da er ja nicht winterhart ist wollt ich fragen ob jemand weiß wie man ihn am besten überwintert. 
Tschüss,
Leon


----------



## karsten. (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wassersalat überwintern*

Hallo

im Sommer an den Winter denken 

vorbildlich !  


mfG


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wassersalat überwintern*

Hei, den letzten Post im Link kann ich bestätigen  
Bei mir sieht das zeitweise so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




aus im Aquarium  die kannste garnicht so schnell abschöpfen, wie die nachwachsen und das mit dem Sonnenbrand ist nicht so schlimm. Die Aquarienblätter werden gelb/weiß (je nach Wetter) und werden von den __ Schnecken gefressen und die die nachkommenden sind schön fett, langhaarig und so wie bei den gekauften Muschelblumen. Hab im moment welche draußen, mit 15cm durchmesser. Die waren mal so 2cm groß als sie rauskamen...
Denke mal eine Schale mit Teichwasser und etwas Teichschlamm für die Baktis können die locker auch auf einem Fensterbrett überwintern, unter dem die Heizung an ist. Hab im Moment auch Muschelblumen und Hyazinthen in einer Glaschale auf dem Terassentisch. Sieht schön aus abends mit Schwimmkerzen und einpaar Kiesel untendrin... Steht jetzt schon mind. 2 Monate ohne Probleme (Wasser muß man aber schonmal wechseln mit Teich oder AQwasser ;-)) sonst verhungern sie
Versuch macht kluch, besonders wenn die Pflanzen schon da sind. Man kann ja auch mehrere Behältnisse an verschiedenen Orten aufstellen und gucken, wo es am besten funzt. Im Bad am Fenster wäre sicher auch ganz gut, wegen Luftfeuchtigkeit und Wärme

Die Sache mit dem Aquarium hat nur einen Haken. Die Aquarianer nehmen nur sehr ungern Pflanzen aus dem Teich, weil da evt. Planarien und sonstige liebe Tierchen drin sind, die im AQ Ärger machen
Meine aus dem Teich gebe ich auch nur an leute mit Teich ab. Die aus dem AQ an Leute mit Teich oder AQ, je nachdem...

VG Monika


----------

